# My Six Stone Challenge



## AJLang

Yikes I have somehow managed to reach my heaviest weight evee after recently and rapidly putting on seven pounds - which coincided with my GP putting me on a strong dose of ranitidine which greatly increased my appetite.
I eat fairly low carb but my challenges are:
A) easily drinking several glasses of wine in the evening
B) needing to eat low fibre because of the gastroparesis
C) Very erratic BGs since trying to stop the Gastroparesis drugs
D) very low levels of exercise due to difficulty walking, Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and no longer having Susie to take me for walks
I am shocked to say that at only 5 foot I weigh 15 stone 7lbs!!
So my plan is start with a maximum of 1670 calories a day and log my weight loss and food on here and My Fitness Pal. Obviously alcohol will need to be substantially reduced


----------



## AJLang

Today's food and drink
One fried egg on one slice of toast with tomato sauce
One Muller Light yoghurt
Dinner: Pan fried Seabass fillet served with honey and mustard dressing, roasted asparagus and Hasselback potatoes
Drinks: Diet Coke, water and one small glass of wine 
TOTAL CARBS 70g
TOTAL CALORIES 1372


----------



## Ljc

Wishing you luck, it goes on so easy but getting it off is another matter. 
What luverly grub. What time did you say to be there for dinner tomorrow


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Ljc. I'm glad that you like the menu  I can send you some virtually


----------



## grovesy

Good luck!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Grovesy


----------



## newbie Tracey

Good luck with the weight loss


----------



## Marsbartoastie

The very best of luck AJL.  You'll feel so much better when you start to see the result of your efforts.  By Christmas you'll be svelt


----------



## Ljc

AJLang said:


> Thank you Ljc. I'm glad that you like the menu  I can send you some virtually


Hey that would be great, no carbs  no cals , oh sugar no taste


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Tracey and Marsbartoastie. LJC it does have virtual flavour Well I just managed to dodge a hypo last night by significantly reducing my basal. At 2.30 am I was 5.2 and panicked a bit so reduced my basal even further so woke up at 11.2. But if I can get through the first week hypo free whilst reducing my basals I will be happy. My basals change significantly in the early days of a diet because of there being less lingering food in my system affecting the gastroparesis...it's a bit complicated .


----------



## bilbie

some find metformin helps T1s too
You may do better cutting back the Sugars including fruit/juice and Starches, including breads, pasta, rice, potato etc
...you may not need to go this low, but it will help and you can add back some more carbs as your weight gets better.
http://au.atkins.com/new-atkins/the-program/phase-1-induction.html

This facebook group may be worth joining for a while
https://www.facebook.com/Type1Grit/

what to expect the first week, besides being hungry for the first 2 days, then it stops
https://www.verywell.com/getting-through-the-first-week-2242037

you may also need to bolus for 25-50% of protein grams TAG ‘total available glucose’
https://healthonline.washington.edu/document/health_online/pdf/CarbCountingClassALL3_05.pdf


----------



## AJLang

Thank you very much for the links Bilbie. I will definitely have a look at them. I have to be very careful because I have gastroparesis - nerve damage to the stomach caused by the diabetes which leads to delayed stomach emptying - the irony being that I'm meant to take medication which leads to me feeling more hungry, and hence why metformin isn't suitable for me. As gastroparesis requires a low fibre diet I rarely eat fruit and I haven't had fruit juice for many years. I also, pre-diet only averaged 60-80g carb a day. I will definitely look at these links. Thank you very much


----------



## AJLang

Bilbie I've just thought that I will also add my total carbs and cals each day to give an indication of what I've done


----------



## bilbie

You have your carbs low already..you clever thing   
If you are on 60-80g and 75g protein and enough fats and not losing weight. I would cut back to an induction diet of 20g, although you are T1, you could still have insulin resistance and need to cut the carbs right back to lower your insulin load. As you know, insulin inhibits fat burning.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Bilbie. If I reduce the carbs that much what should I eat as I need low fat and low fibre to help the gastroparesis and I don't eat meat. I'm not sure how I could reduce to 20g carb? Suggestions are very welcome. Thank you.


----------



## AJLang

Plus be able to make meals that my partner will also enjoy


----------



## bilbie

can you cook up starch (spuds/rice) to add to the plate for hubby?
cutting back to 20g will only need making up for the further 40-60g of carbs, about 20-30g of more fats, one tablespoon of oil/butter or 1/2 an avocado. But you may choose to start at a higher carb and see if that works, There is a level of carb where you will lose weight

https://www.verywell.com/how-much-carbohydrate-is-right-for-you-2242035

I know fiber isn't good with  gastroparesis, I didn't know it limited fat/oil digestion and movement through the stomach. you want to lose weight, you won't need to replace all the lost calories with dietary fats, so it won't be a high fat diet. but  some can't do low carb and low fat or they will be driven back to carbs by hunger. I guess it's a matter of trying and tweaking it as you go.

my father, who lives with me, is in his 90's and is mostly on a liquid diet because of nerve damage.. sustagen, fortisip and 2 cal, whey protein and butter, coconut oils.. By mixing and blending, he can have a decent macro.


----------



## stephknits

wishing you all the luck AJ - that dinner did sound amazing!  Well done on the one small glass of wine


----------



## AJLang

bilbie said:


> You have your carbs low already..you clever thing
> If you are on 60-80g and 75g protein and enough fats and not losing weight. I would cut back to an induction diet of 20g, although you are T1, you could still have insulin resistance and need to cut the carbs right back to lower your insulin load. As you know, insulin inhibits fat burning.


Thank you Bilbie. I've been thinking about this whilst I was food shopping and I think, that for the moment, that I'm just going to focus on the calories. I think if I limit myself in other areas I will get bored and not keep to it. So some days may be higher carb and some lower carb. A consultant two or three years ago suggested a liquid only diet for the gastroparesis and i really don't want to go down that route at all (and that is putting it mildly about how I feel about it).


----------



## AJLang

stephknits said:


> wishing you all the luck AJ - that dinner did sound amazing!  Well done on the one small glass of wine


Thank you Steph. I thought that I'd managed to sneak in the wine without anyone noticing


----------



## AJLang

Today's Plan
1 slice of fruit bread with butter
Broccoli and Stilton soup
Dinner: Prawn and carb terrine with prawn layered salad and four blini
1 small glass of wine and a bottle of alcohol free lager
I may also have a snack dependent on how genuinely hungry I am during the afternoon


----------



## AJLang

Despite not being well with the labythinritis ive kept to my calories and I've now lost 5lbs    Dinner last night was salmon en croute with parsley sauce, courgette spaghetti and green beans. Fortunately Mark has been cooking for me. Dinner tonight is stuffed plaice with stir fried vegetables and noodles with black bean sauce


----------



## Martin Canty

Congratulations!!! Keep up the good work


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Martin


----------



## Amigo

Sounds lovely AJ and I share your challenge. It's so difficult when you love your food and drinkies especially when there's other pressures bearing down. The stress I'm under is testing me big time at the moment! 

I think that 'prawn and carb terrine' you had might have been a Freudian slip more than a typo! Lol


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Amigo, we can support each other The drinkies is the hardest bit and food.....now I'm thinking of food and now I want everything
Amigo you are doing brilliantly you really are, I so hope that the stress starts to ease for you x
Lol I hadn't realised that I'd written carb terrine


----------



## AJLang

I've just been put on some tablets for dizziness....common side effect is weight gain!!!! Aaaagh and I'm starving despite having eaten so far today:
A slice of fruit bread with butter
Carrot and coriander soup
A slice of Leerdammer
A packet of Wotsits


----------



## AJLang

Dinner tonight is cheese and onion crispbake with Mediterranean potatoes and vegetables


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> I've just been put on some tablets for dizziness....common side effect is weight gain!!!! Aaaagh and I'm starving despite having eaten so far today:
> A slice of fruit bread with butter
> Carrot and coriander soup
> A slice of Leerdammer
> A packet of Wotsits



I'd be hungry on that Amanda. A more substantial protein based breakfast might fill you more x


----------



## bilbie

It does sound like you aren't eating enough. Doing both low carb and low fat. Getting hungry and driven back to carbs is why they say, most diets fail in the end.
“Dr Eric C. Westman, MD and president elect of the American Society of Bariatric Physicians, has 15 years of experience helping patients lose weight and improve their health using low carb. He has also helped do several high-quality scientific studies on low carb.”
" Don't do low carb and low fat " at the 4.00 minute time in the video


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Amigo and Bilbie. This is an unusual day for me in that usually that amount of food would be more than I can deal with during the day because of the gastroparesis during the day. Usually  if I ate as much as that I would be VERY uncomfortable because the food doesn't digest fast enough. Therefore I tend to eat my main meal an hour before bed because I often (not always) don't notice the discomfort whilst I sleep. By the end of today I will have had 1400 calories, including a glass of wine, and that will be more than enough for me. It takes eight hours for my main meal to digest and if I have it at lunchtime I really suffer later in the day and I am fire fighting BG levels for several hours. With my evening meal I have to extend my bolus by six hours and have a basal boost from 1am onwards. Apologies for that sounding complicated


----------



## AJLang

Ps sorry I meant to add that a gastroparesis diet is meant to be low fibre and low fat and the carbs hang around much longer than for someone who hasn't got delayed gastric emptying. I could eat more if I went back into the gastroparesis medication but my consultant strongly advised me to try stopping the medication because one of them risks stopping your heart and the other loses its efficacy.


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Ps sorry I meant to add that a gastroparesis diet is meant to be low fibre and low fat and the carbs hang around much longer than for someone who hasn't got delayed gastric emptying. I could eat more if I went back into the gastroparesis medication but my consultant strongly advised me to try stopping the medication because one of them risks stopping your heart and the other loses its efficacy.



That gastoparesis and diabetes don't really play nicely together do they AJ?


----------



## AJLang

Definitely not Amigo. Gastroparesis causes erratic BG levels and then the BG levels make the gastroparesis worse. A lot of people with gastroparesis can only manage a liquid diet and for some even that is too much so they're fed through tubes. So far I'm one of the lucky ones and I hope that continues


----------



## AJLang

1489 calories today. Not exactly the healthiest diet but it was yummy and needed.
1 slice of fruit bread with butter
1 slice of Leerdammer
Beetroot and horseradish soup
A packet of Wotsits
Mushroom and ale pie (like shepherds pie but no meat) with two Aunt Bessie's dumplings
3 small glasses of wine...well it has been a stressful day and it is the weekend


----------



## Martin Canty

AJLang said:


> Beetroot and horseradish soup


 Suddenly not hungry anymore.... Beets.....


----------



## Matt Cycle

The beetroot and horseradish soup sounds delicious. I love beetroots but it can still take me by surprise when my wee turns pink!


----------



## AJLang

Oh dear Martin  Lol Matt


----------



## AJLang

Well as I'm not feeling  well I was so tempted to just eat what I want but I decided that I can do this in style on bad days  so rather a sumptuous feat today although the first part wasn't particularly healthy, actually most of it isn't healthy but it is within my calories
1 slice of Leerdammer cheese
1 packet of Wotsits
A peanut butter sandwich made with one slice of bread
Home made polenta cakes with scallops and king prawns
2 small glasses of wine


----------



## AJLang

Today's menu plan does feature a lot of mayonnaise and is 1500 calories and 95 carbs. I love using MyFitnessPal for the calculations, especially when it scans the barcode of foods
1 small pain au Chocolat
4 mini onion bhajis with a tablespoon of mayonnaise
Strawberry mousse
Homemade Spanish tortilla with two tablespoons of mayonnaise
2 small glasses of champagne


----------



## mumpat888

AJLang said:


> 1489 calories today. Not exactly the healthiest diet but it was yummy and needed.
> 1 slice of fruit bread with butter
> 1 slice of Leerdammer
> Beetroot and horseradish soup
> A packet of Wotsits
> Mushroom and ale pie (like shepherds pie but no meat) with two Aunt Bessie's dumplings
> 3 small glasses of wine...well it has been a stressful day and it is the weekend


Mmmm this does sound yummy AJL . Not a bad calorie count either . Well done .


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Mumpat  I enjoyed the food


----------



## AJLang

Oh my yesterday was a "blip" of 2100 calories. Approximately 600 calories were wine!!!!
New day today so here's the plan:
1 slice of fruit bread with butter
Tomato soup
1 slice of Leerdammer
1 mousse
Mushroom fried rice
2 small glasses of wine


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I hesitate to state the obvious, but if you cut back on the old vino collapso you'd be absolutely flying.  Miserable, but flying


----------



## AJLang

I know Marsbartoastie. Wine (and other alcohol) is my Achilles heel when it comes to weight loss. I've been trying ever so hard but yesterday was just too difficult. But even on good days I couldn't be without my two small glasses of wine the evening - they genuinely are small glasses.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I understand AJ.  Really I do.  I could cope without booze (if I absolutely had to).  However, if anyone came between me and my chocolate I couldn't be held responsible for my actions


----------



## AJLang

Lol Marsbartoastie. Now I'm not so bothered about chocolate I probably eat chocolate no more than once every three or four weeks and if I do it's just normally  a mini bag of chocolate buttons or a chocolate mousse. We must make sure that nobody takes away your chocolate and that nobody touches my wine


----------



## Marsbartoastie

AJLang said:


> Lol Marsbartoastie. Now I'm not so bothered about chocolate I probably eat chocolate no more than once every three or four weeks and if I do it's just normally  a mini bag of chocolate buttons or a chocolate mousse. We must make sure that nobody takes away your chocolate and that nobody touches my wine


Let me tell you how bad it is.  I can't have chocolate at home.  If I have it, I eat it.  I've tried not to, but the compulsion is too strong.  I can't sleep if there's chocolate available.  I just lay in bed thinking about it...then, of course, I get up and eat it.  My ex often fancied something sweet in the evening and grew tired of there never being anything in the cupboard.  One evening he arrived with a large cash box and a bag of goodies.  He filled the box, locked it and put the key on his keyring.  This was the only way he could guarantee himself a choccy treat at my place.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Just checking in to see how 'the challenge' is progressing? I'd hate you to think we've forgotten.


----------



## AJLang

Marsbartoastie thank you so much for checking...it has been totally, humongously and utterly abandoned....Amanda runs and hides


----------



## SB2015

AJLang said:


> I eat fairly low carb but my challenges are:
> A) easily drinking several glasses of wine in the evening



We tend to work on a rule of no drinking except at the weekend, and then my husband decided that we were allowed a drink during the week if we are watching a programme that was recorded at the weekend, or it is Wimbledon and we have strawberries and cream, ... I am not very good at resisting.  Still at least I know that I need a TBR reduction of 10% for a glass of wine (until that changes!!)


----------



## Marsbartoastie

AJLang said:


> Marsbartoastie thank you so much for checking...it has been totally, humongously and utterly abandoned....Amanda runs and hides


Not to worry AJ my lovely...we've all been there .  Why not start again tomorrow?


----------



## AJLang

Thank you for your encouragement Marsbartoastie but too much going on. Wine is my downfall when it comes to calories plus lack of exercise due to the Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. I haven't even had a taste of the cake that I made


----------



## Marsbartoastie

AJLang said:


> Thank you for your encouragement Marsbartoastie but too much going on. Wine is my downfall when it comes to calories plus lack of exercise due to the Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. I haven't even had a taste of the cake that I made


In that case just let me know when you're 'up for it' again and I'll cheer you on.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you very much


----------



## Amigo

I've lost 2 stone since diagnosis but feel a bit of a failure that I can't seem to shift any more. It's so so hard when you're a foodie. Husband tells me the problem is the hole at the front end is bigger than the one at the rear! Such a charmer!


----------



## Martin Canty

Amigo said:


> front end is bigger than the one at the rear!


Is more Metformin on the cards?


----------



## Amigo

Martin Canty said:


> Is more Metformin on the cards?



Oh I don't take the dreaded Metfartin


----------



## AJLang

Amigo said:


> I've lost 2 stone since diagnosis but feel a bit of a failure that I can't seem to shift any more. It's so so hard when you're a foodie. Husband tells me the problem is the hole at the front end is bigger than the one at the rear! Such a charmer!


Well done with losing the two stone. You are right it is so difficult with being a foodie  lol at your husband's comment


----------



## Amigo

AJLang said:


> Well done with losing the two stone. You are right it is so difficult with being a foodie  lol at your husband's comment



Thanks AJ. You can imagine he didn't phrase it quite like that! Lol


----------



## AJLang

SB2015 said:


> We tend to work on a rule of no drinking except at the weekend, and then my husband decided that we were allowed a drink during the week if we are watching a programme that was recorded at the weekend, or it is Wimbledon and we have strawberries and cream, ... I am not very good at resisting.  Still at least I know that I need a TBR reduction of 10% for a glass of wine (until that changes!!)


Well done with your wine rules. I've tried introducing wine rules but we never keep to them.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Amigo said:


> Thanks AJ. You can imagine he didn't phrase it quite like that! Lol


Hi Amigo and well done on the two stone weight loss.  I think you're a low carb/full fat-er like me.  Let's push for a good loss between now and Christmas...then we can go a bit mad over the festive season without feeling too guilty.  Kudos to your old man...what a card.


----------



## Amigo

Marsbartoastie said:


> Hi Amigo and well done on the two stone weight loss.  I think you're a low carb/full fat-er like me.  Let's push for a good loss between now and Christmas...then we can go a bit mad over the festive season without feeling too guilty.  Kudos to your old man...what a card.



I'm going to try but it's proving stubbornly resistant at the moment


----------



## AJLang

Just to let you know that I'm restarting this again  on January 2nd.  Keeping my fingers crossed that I do better next time because I want to be slim for my 50th birthday which is in 21 months


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Just to let you know that I'm restarting this again  on January 2nd.  Keeping my fingers crossed that I do better next time because I want to be slim for my 50th birthday which is in 21 months


Good luck in your endeavours.


----------



## Stitch147

AJLang said:


> Just to let you know that I'm restarting this again  on January 2nd.  Keeping my fingers crossed that I do better next time because I want to be slim for my 50th birthday which is in 21 months



I have every confidence in your ability to reach your goals Amanda. X


----------



## HOBIE

Keep going AJ !


----------



## Martin Canty

Best of luck, Amanda.... Be sure we will be supporting & encouraging you along the way.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you everyone. I'm looking forward to the challenge


----------



## Katieb

The very best of luck to you Amanda! I too am on a quest to substantially reduce my weight. Christmas is obviously getting in the way at the mo! Am taking a break this week, but back on it with a vengeance in the New a Year. We can do this! Katie.x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Katie. You're right we can both do this! we can encourage each other x


----------



## Katieb

AJLang said:


> Thank you Katie. You're right we can both do this! we can encourage each other x


Yes we can. It's always good to have diet buddies! Happy Christmas to you! X


----------



## AJLang

I've decided to bring the start date forward by two days although it will be a harder than usual two days with the calories because I'm not stopping the New Year bubbles/wine until Tuesday. My weight is exactly the same as it was before Christmas  So my starting weight is 15 stone 7lbs
Breakfast: Sultana pancake with butter
Lunch: 3 Smoky BBQ sweet potato croquettes.
Dinner: 1 "cup" of potato salad plus four vegetable gyoza
four small glasses of champagne/wine
Calories 1297 Carbs 93 (8 of those were for Glucojuice)


----------



## AJLang

I was extremely hungry yesterday so ate more than I intended but still managed to keep to 1524 calories although I did have 113 carbs which is very high for me.
Weight loss since Sunday is one pound so I now weigh 15st 6lbs.


----------



## Stitch147

Well done Amanda. Keep going.


----------



## Katieb

Well done Amanda!   Katie.x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Stitch and Katieb  x


----------



## Martin Canty

Great job Amanda..... Keep on going, you can do it


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Martin. I really appreciate the support.


----------



## AJLang

Yesterday was another successful day. 1362 calories and 95 carbs. Today is more of a challenge because I've gone out for lunch but I've only had a small tapas portion of croquettes and a small glass of wine. Breakfast was two Dairylea cheese triangles.
Dinner will be Spanish tortilla that has asparagus, potatoes, green peppers, onions and mushrooms which I will have with one tablespoon of mayonnaise.
I will also allow myself another two small glasses of wine.
Estimated calories for today are 1362 and 70 carbs. I may not have managed Dry January but I am going to definitely focus on keeping my calories down


----------



## grovesy

I think that sounds wise.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Grovesy


----------



## AJLang

I'm pleased to say that I've kept to my calories everyday since Sunday. Some days have been a challenge but I've managed it  I've now lost three pounds since Sunday   so my weight is 15 stones 4lbs.


----------



## Lindarose

Great start Amanda.  You'll get there!


----------



## grovesy

Well done.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Lindarose and Grovesy.


----------



## AJLang

I think I need to resurrect this. I'd been putting off standing on the scales for a long while  but on Monday took a big breath and subsequently burst into tears and hid under my duvet when I discovered that I'd put on several pounds and my weight had gone up to a shocking 15st 13lbs.
But I pulled myself together, set myself a calorie maximum of 1450 calories a day and have lost two pounds in three days 
I've also got a notice board arriving this evening where I'm going to put "trophy" stickers for each pound that I lose. I've also written down a week-by-week weight target to get down to 9st 4lbs by my 50th birthday. I have looked at slimming groups but due to my Gastroparesis none of them are suitable so I'm recording everything on MyFitnessPal. My biggest challenge will be minimising wine, always my Achilles heel 
Plan for today:
Breakfast: Slice of fruit bread with butter
Lunch: Three TUC biscuits with a tablespoon of hummous
Snack: A packet of Wotsits
Dinner: A Jamie Oliver Italian dish which has layers of aubergines, tomatoes and parmesan which is then topped with mozzerella and panko breadcrumbs.
two slices of garlic ciabatta bread
A small glass of wine 
Total 1431 calories


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> I think I need to resurrect this. I'd been putting off standing on the scales for a long while  but on Monday took a big breath and subsequently burst into tears and hid under my duvet when I discovered that I'd put on several pounds and my weight had gone up to a shocking 15st 13lbs.
> But I pulled myself together, set myself a calorie maximum of 1450 calories a day and have lost two pounds in three days
> I've also got a notice board arriving this evening where I'm going to put "trophy" stickers for each pound that I lose. I've also written down a week-by-week weight target to get down to 9st 4lbs by my 50th birthday. I have looked at slimming groups but due to my Gastroparesis none of them are suitable so I'm recording everything on MyFitnessPal. My biggest challenge will be minimising wine, always my Achilles heel
> Plan for today:
> Breakfast: Slice of fruit bread with butter
> Lunch: Three TUC biscuits with a tablespoon of hummous
> Snack: A packet of Wotsits
> Dinner: A Jamie Oliver Italian dish which has layers of aubergines, tomatoes and parmesan which is then topped with mozzerella and panko breadcrumbs.
> That leaves me with 292 calories to play with


Good luck, but you have had alot to deal with lately.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Grovesy.


----------



## AJLang

Yesterday was 1433 calories
Similar food to the day before but 2.5 glasses of wine 
Today has been:
No breakfast because I had no appetite (I've cut down my Gastroparesis medication)
Lunch: 3 TUC biscuits and one tablespoon of Hummous
Snack: a packet of Wotsits
Snack: 1 slice of Leerdammer cheese
Dinner: I soooooooo craved a Chinese takeaway but Mark kept me on track so I had stuffed plaice, potato dauphonois, petits pois and roast asparagus plus three small glasses of wine)
Total calories: 1.194


----------



## Wirrallass

Keep at it AJ you WILL succeed difficult as it may seem right now  - just think of all the lovely dresses & tops you are going to buy as you lose more weight yeah! Take care hun x
WL


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Wirralass  x Pleased to say that I've lost another pound so that's three pounds this week, although I expect the weight loss to now slow. I'd be very happy with one pound a week


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Thank you Wirralass  x Pleased to say that I've lost another pound so that's three pounds this week, although I expect the weight loss to now slow. I'd be very happy with one pound a week


Well done.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Grovesy.


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Thank you Wirralass  x Pleased to say that I've lost another pound so that's three pounds this week, although I expect the weight loss to now slow. I'd be very happy with one pound a week


1lb loss is better than 1lb gain AJ well done x
WL


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Wirralass x


----------



## Janine

Well done AJLang. Good results.  X


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Janine  x


----------



## Ditto

It wouldn't be so bad being 15 and a 1/2 but you don't stay there...I'd be back to 18 3 before I knew it. It's so hard to lose weight, but keep going, we'll be rooting for you.


----------



## goosey

Well done  on you're weight loss, brilliant!


----------



## Wirrallass

I bought myself a slimline dress two sizes smaller than I am in now  - I try it on now & then to gauge how much more weight I need to shift to fit into it perfectly  For me this is my incentive  - I leave it hung up on the outside of the wardrobe  - Think you need an incentive too? Then why not try doing this AJ  - rather than be disheartened when you struggle to fit into an item of clothing thats too small for you now - you'd be amazed how much it really does encourage you to curb the food intake  - and drinkies!!  Fingers crossed for you AJ x
WL


----------



## AJLang

Thank you very much Ditto and Goosey  x


----------



## AJLang

Wirralass I love your incentive but I've tried that before and it hasn't worked for me but I'm glad that it works for you  x My incentive is to reach my 50th birthday reasonably slim and as it's only 17 months away I need to be good. My only goal in the meantime is to keep to my calorie target but I really do love your suggestion  x


----------



## AJLang

Saturday was another good day keeping to 1331 calories.
Lunch: Vine leaves with Hummous
Dinner: A platter of prawns, blinis,  mayonnaise, a smoked salmon parcel, quails eggs, courgette and feta fritters and machengo and chorizo croquettes. It was delicious.
Three small glasses of champagne to celebrate my novel reaching over 10,000 words.


----------



## AJLang

Today, Sunday, didn't have much of an appetite so only ate a packet of Wotsits during the day and a slice of l
Ever dammed at 7pm
Dinner will be fresh home made tagliatelle with a mushroom and Madeira wine sauce.
Three or four small glasses of wine.
I also "earnt" an extra 140 calories with all of my walking today
I will add on the calories tomorrow morning


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> Wirralass I love your incentive but I've tried that before and it hasn't worked for me but I'm glad that it works for you  x My incentive is to reach my 50th birthday reasonably slim and as it's only 17 months away I need to be good. My only goal in the meantime is to keep to my calorie target but I really do love your suggestion  x


That one does not work for me. 
The aim for your 50 th sounds reasonable, I got fitter for mine. I did it over about 15 months.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm a bit concerned about the wine you drink, AJ. You appear to be way over the current recommended 'safe' limit by a factor of 2or3, to say nothing about the calories in wine, around 100 minimum per glass. You don't want to add liver or pancreas problems to your already onerous list. 

This is just an observation. I'm not being censorious, honest, I just want you  to be aware.


----------



## Ditto

I just want to eat, drink and be merry. I'm fed-up. I want to eat piles of buttery mash and wholemeal bread with Lurpak on it and the odd slice of bacon on top. I have no incentive now to slim apart from I don't wanna die a horrendous death. It doesn't have the same feel to it as wanting to get into a size 12.


----------



## goosey

Ditto , why are you fed up? 
I eat loads but not carbs as such, no rice/pasta and if i have bread i have 2 slices from a SMALL wholemeal loaf, the most i have any day is 2 slices, i lost 4b this week, have had stiry fry with prawns nd chicken, steak, roast chicken, gammon i am a self confessed pig , but i eat loads and lost another 4lb this week, come on you can do it xx


----------



## Ditto

I need to get to Slimming World, get some incentive otherwise I'm doomed and so are my sisters. If you'd seen what we had yesterday.


----------



## goosey

Ditto said:


> I need to get to Slimming World, get some incentive otherwise I'm doomed and so are my sisters. If you'd seen what we had yesterday.


I have replied on that other thread


----------



## AJLang

AJLang said:


> I think I need to resurrect this. I'd been putting off standing on the scales for a long while  but on Monday took a big breath and subsequently burst into tears and hid under my duvet when I discovered that I'd put on several pounds and my weight had gone up to a shocking 15st 13lbs.
> But I pulled myself together, set myself a calorie maximum of 1450 calories a day and have lost two pounds in three days
> I've also got a notice board arriving this evening where I'm going to put "trophy" stickers for each pound that I lose. I've also written down a week-by-week weight target to get down to 9st 4lbs by my 50th birthday. I have looked at slimming groups but due to my Gastroparesis none of them are suitable so I'm recording everything on MyFitnessPal. My biggest challenge will be minimising wine, always my Achilles heel
> Plan for today:
> Breakfast: Slice of fruit bread with butter
> Lunch: Three TUC biscuits with a tablespoon of hummous
> Snack: A packet of Wotsits
> Dinner: A Jamie Oliver Italian dish which has layers of aubergines, tomatoes and parmesan which is then topped with mozzerella and panko breadcrumbs.
> two slices of garlic ciabatta bread
> A small glass of wine
> Total 1431 calories



Damn and damn again my weight is back to what it was at the beginning of May but, to be honest, I've been stress eating and drinking so badly recently and not hardly leaving the house in case Dad phones about Mum (he can't hear me on the mobile) that I thought my weight would be worse than this. I know that I will still be drinking more wine than I should but one step at a time, beginning with a calorie allowance of 1500 calories a day. I did feel brave standing on the scales


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Damn and damn again my weight is back to what it was at the beginning of May but, to be honest, I've been stress eating and drinking so badly recently and not hardly leaving the house in case Dad phones about Mum (he can't hear me on the mobile) that I thought my weight would be worse than this. I know that I will still be drinking more wine than I should but one step at a time, beginning with a calorie allowance of 1500 calories a day. I did feel brave standing on the scales


It's understandable Amanda, and you haven't buried your head in the sand, so well done  As you say, one step at a time, don't stress about it, just make a little start so you feel you are on the right track


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## Wirrallass

Sending understandable (((hugs))) & positive motivational vibes Amanda to help you get back on the right road again.....take care x
WL


----------



## Ditto

Don't beat yourself up Amanda, it's very very hard to keep on the straight and narrow especially when we feel in need of some comfort.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you WIrralass and Ditto. I just took a deep breath and stood on the scales again. I've lost 2lbs  Now 15st 11lbs.


----------



## Wirrallass

AJLang said:


> Thank you WIrralass and Ditto. I just took a deep breath and stood on the scales again. I've lost 2lbs  Now 15st 11lbs.


You've done really well Amanda - CONGRATULATIONS  Clap hands x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you very much WIrralass x


----------



## AJLang

Just had a surprise when I stood on the scales and found out that I've lost another 2lbs now 15st 9lbs.  Although I must admit that I haven't been dieting and think that he 2lbs loss is due to gastroparesis, grieving about mum and stress but hey ho I had thought that I'd put on weight!


----------



## AJLang

Cried this morning and found out that I'd put on Hal a stone since September. Now 16st 2lbs. I need to do something about this.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Don't beat yourself up about this,  it has happened you can't change that now.  Just reset and start again.  I know it is difficult as I have been trying to lose 4 stone for the past 3 years and only ever seem to lose a stone and put half of it back on.


----------



## Ditto

AJLang said:


> Cried this morning and found out that I'd put on Hal a stone since September. Now 16st 2lbs. I need to do something about this.


I know the feeling.


----------



## Martin Canty

AJLang said:


> Cried this morning and found out that I'd put on Hal a stone since September


Feeling for you.... After the year you have had, just take time to reset & most of all, please try to feel good in yourself.


----------



## Valerie73

AJLang said:


> Yikes I have somehow managed to reach my heaviest weight evee after recently and rapidly putting on seven pounds - which coincided with my GP putting me on a strong dose of ranitidine which greatly increased my appetite.
> I eat fairly low carb but my challenges are:
> A) easily drinking several glasses of wine in the evening
> B) needing to eat low fibre because of the gastroparesis
> C) Very erratic BGs since trying to stop the Gastroparesis drugs
> D) very low levels of exercise due to difficulty walking, Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and no longer having Susie to take me for walks
> I am shocked to say that at only 5 foot I weigh 15 stone 7lbs!!
> So my plan is start with a maximum of 1670 calories a day and log my weight loss and food on here and My Fitness Pal. Obviously alcohol will need to be substantially reduced


----------

